# New Bike In An Old Cellar



## Handyman (Sep 13, 2016)

I made a connection, and went exploring today in an old cellar in Fitchburg to see if anything interesting might pop up.  After looking around for a few minutes I saw bicycle tire behind some old boxes in the distance. My mind is already going crazy.  Well, I unearthed the thing, it was covered in dust, but it wasn’t anything of great interest.   However, the bike did have a unique history.  It was bought new right here in the city for the owners sister, however she became ill, passed away and the bike was never ridden.  Still has the paperwork attached to the handlebars. 

Wishing it were an Iver................................Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Intense One (Sep 13, 2016)

Handyman said:


> I made a connection, and went exploring today in an old cellar in Fitchburg to see if anything interesting might pop up.  After looking around for a few minutes I saw bicycle tire behind some old boxes in the distance. My mind is already going crazy.  Well, I unearthed the thing, it was covered in dust, but it wasn’t anything of great interest.   However, the bike did have a unique history.  It was bought new right here in the city for the owners sister, however she became ill, passed away and the bike was never ridden.  Still has the paperwork attached to the handlebars.
> 
> Wishing it were an Iver................................Pete in FitchburgView attachment 359821 View attachment 359822 View attachment 359823



I like bikes with a history!  Nice find just the same, Pete!


----------



## highship (Sep 13, 2016)

univega was made by schwinn?


----------



## ChimeraCycles (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Sep 13, 2016)

I wonder why there is a Schwinn book on it?


----------



## morton (Sep 14, 2016)

vincev said:


> I wonder why there is a Schwinn book on it?




Of all of the "old Schwinn" bikes that people told me they had in the basement none was ever a Schwinn and only 1 was old....rest were beat up walley world specials.  Someone saw this bike and thought it must be an old Schwinn so they hung a Schwinn brochure on it. :eek:.

Two wheels...check       handlebars...check         Univega....check....must be a Schwinn!

An unused Univega Mixte ain't a bad find however!


----------

